# Hoyt Elite series shooters????



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

So I have finally began to have some peace with my UE equiped with C2 cams. However i kept having left and right issues at 55 yards with my 2613's. I tinkered and tinkered and tinkered and then had the realization when i was shooting my pathetic 3spot score for BH that i was having fletching contact with the left side of the sight window.

on a large target arrow, 2613, what is the maximum height of fletching that will clear? I can attest that my X2 Blazers are to tall! What are you all shooting length and height???? And before anyone chimes in I have already begun to look at the Flex Fletch products. The only other thing I would include is i would like to shoot the exact same set up for ASA as I do for indoors.


and I still feel like the 3 spot is an evil evil little beast!ukey: 

Marc


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

McCann said:


> So I have finally began to have some peace with my UE equiped with C2 cams. However i kept having left and right issues at 55 yards with my 2613's. I tinkered and tinkered and tinkered and then had the realization when i was shooting my pathetic 3spot score for BH that i was having fletching contact with the left side of the sight window.
> 
> on a large target arrow, 2613, what is the maximum height of fletching that will clear? I can attest that my X2 Blazers are to tall! What are you all shooting length and height???? And before anyone chimes in I have already begun to look at the Flex Fletch products. The only other thing I would include is i would like to shoot the exact same set up for ASA as I do for indoors.
> 
> ...


Those arrows are way too big to be shooting at that distance! Wind drift! Get some ACC's or something smaller with some FF vanes and you'll be quite happy!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Those arrows are way too big to be shooting at that distance! Wind drift! Get some ACC's or something smaller with some FF vanes and you'll be quite happy!


Not if he plans on shooting them for 3D like he said....but there are better options for that IMO.

To the OP....I usually shoot 360 or 310 FF indoors.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

I grew up shooting 2613's in 3D tourneys in western kansas. the wind ain't a concern, especially when you are shooting against die hard SPEED FREAK chewies. I shoot at 60 and 70 yards as much as possible. makes the 45 max in the class i will be shooting seem pretty tame. 

anyone else have any input on fletchings? 

As far as other arrow options I have to stay under 280 FPS. I have looked at lighter arrows but am concerned about the speed limit. Beside i like how the 2613's THUMP when they hit!:shade:


Marc


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe Jeff Hopkins even shoots 27's for 3D's. Take a look at the Easton 2" shielded vanes. I used them on some Fatboys, and also on my protours. I'm noy quite sure of the height compared to a FF.187 shielded vane.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I think a 2.25" is the next size larger than a 1.87" in the FF shield cut series.

Basically yes, I have run across a few others who were shooting very stiff arrows and having contact issues with vanes that have high profiles like the Blazers with the riser on the Elite Hoyts. Not uncommon. I've been able to get a 3.5" (or 3.25", don't recall which is offered) Quick Spin to clear as well as some longer 3.6" to 4" vanes on stuff like 2512's and 2712's. Best vane I've found to date for me that is one of those low profile FF vanes -- very low parabolic style offered in longer lengths. Working great on my 2712's right now, no contact, not even with my index finger , lol! Tend to stick my hand up a little above the shelf on my target bows -- contact on my finger nearly every time with the larger FF shield cut and Quick Spins but the low profile version FF fixed that for me.

>>------>


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

CHPro said:


> I think a 2.25" is the next size larger than a 1.87" in the FF shield cut series.
> 
> Basically yes, I have run across a few others who were shooting very stiff arrows and having contact issues with vanes that have high profiles like the Blazers with the riser on the Elite Hoyts. Not uncommon. I've been able to get a 3.5" (or 3.25", don't recall which is offered) Quick Spin to clear as well as some longer 3.6" to 4" vanes on stuff like 2512's and 2712's. Best vane I've found to date for me that is one of those low profile FF vanes -- very low parabolic style offered in longer lengths. Working great on my 2712's right now, no contact, not even with my index finger , lol! Tend to stick my hand up a little above the shelf on my target bows -- contact on my finger nearly every time with the larger FF shield cut and Quick Spins but the low profile version FF fixed that for me.
> 
> >>------>


I thought i was the only person who hit their finger with the fletchings! 
Had to sell that bow. Just never could get used to how it shot.

Marc


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

06 UE with TT..haven't shot anything larger than fatoy, but use 2.5 and 3 " 

feathers , 1/2 tall ... no issues. ( 4 " is a problem...which are around 9/16

" tall )


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

McCann said:


> I thought i was the only person who hit their finger with the fletchings!
> Had to sell that bow. Just never could get used to how it shot.
> 
> Marc


Your never the only person that has something or that hasn't had something happen or an issue in archery :wink:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Try Flex Fletch FLP300 3" low profile they work great.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

CHPro,

Jeff, what length low-profile vanes are you using: 3" or 4"?


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

When I shoot 2613's out of my Ultra Elite with the arrow going directly through the center of the burger button hole in the riser, and the cock vane up, I had vane contact with the rounded portion of the bottom of the shelf. I raised the arrow rest and D loop so the arrow covered only about the top 1/4 of the hole. This eliminated my vane contact problem.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

FLP, that was the letters I was trying to recall. JF, I'm using the 4" (400's) on my 2712's. I've always had a little better luck going with a longer vane on the fat aluminums personally -- except with the QuickSpins, then I was able to get by with a little shorter version. Except on my 27's even the QS's occassionally hit my finger. Absolutely no problems when I switched to the FLP400's. Fyi, set up with a straight offset.....and don't ask me the degrees offset, don't know, I just eyeball things and basically put as much offset on as I could while still keeping reasonable fletch contact with the arrow shaft on both the front and back of the fletch .

Nope McCann, you're not the only one. For some reason larger fletch on big, fat heavy aluminum arrows on the Hoyts (UE and VE) tends to hit my index finger. The lower profile fletch hasn't been a problem so I can keep shooting the Hoyts, lol . Did end up giving up on a Merlin SuperNova several years back though due to the same problem. Does make me do a little bit of hand position re-training when hunting season rolls around, lol . Figure it only stings a little when vanes hit, probably going to hurt a little more if I run a bh across the finger, lol .

>>------>


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

McCann said:


> I thought i was the only person who hit their finger with the fletchings!
> Had to sell that bow. Just never could get used to how it shot.
> 
> Marc


Heck I've hit my finger with the field point. A friend of mine did it once and snapped his arrow in half. I've learned to keep my finger out of the way now though.
I was test shooting a Maxxis 31 set up with only a whisker biscuit at the local shop and swore the blazer vane was hitting the top of my hand. I have no idea how though.


----------

